# Anyone in the Cardiff area??



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Willing to do a little PC work?

PM me if your interested:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump,

Any takers??????


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

newport here mate, 30 mins away  thought you had your own pc!?!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

giarc said:


> newport here mate, 30 mins away  thought you had your own pc!?!


I do, but i have limits on how far i'll travel


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

do you do detailing? And if so how much?

For a blue seat ibiza!


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

i think alex is a bit far for you mate!


----------



## m.r.davies (Sep 19, 2006)

yep i'm intrested, in cardiff too


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

This thread is ancient so not sure if it's still relevant, but I know a few PC'ers in Cardiff area (my humble self included!)!


----------



## mikedov (Apr 6, 2006)

I’m still about in Blackwood, just not got a lot of time on my hands at the moment due to the wonders of work :wall: 

If any one needs a hand or some help then give me a shout and I will see what I can do to assist :thumb:


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I live in Pontypool, Had a PC for a short while. Would be good to meet fellow PC users and learn a little more as I sure Im not getting the best result although the cars I've done look great!!!!!:thumb: :buffer: :buffer: 

Smudge


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, Smudge, me you and Mike should meet up, as we're all pretty close to each other.


----------



## mikedov (Apr 6, 2006)

Any time you want to meet up people is OK with me, I’m about on the weekends now so just give me a shout :thumb: 

The best way to learn is to bounce ideas off others.


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

And practice on smudges car!!! 



LOL I know him, its ok!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Forbez where in the mid glam you from m8 ?


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

5 mins from blackwood, near Bargoed!

Where you from mate?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Trealaw ( Rhondda )


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Cardiff too! So when are we going to have a south wales meet up??


----------



## Sri stu (Mar 24, 2006)

Abergavenny here! Hi to all the other welsh boys!


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah we should have a meet, at someones house who's got a PC7424!!


----------



## Sri stu (Mar 24, 2006)

well I have a PC, but a very small driveway


----------



## mikedov (Apr 6, 2006)

You are all more than welcome to call around at anytime (weekends are probably better at this time of year!) I am about for most, just try and call on a dry day as the Leon doesn’t go out of the garage in the rain!


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Agerbavenny it is! 

How good is your tea, making! 

LOL

I dont mind, i dont have a PC (yet), but im happy to meet at anyones!


----------



## jata (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey I'm from abergavenny too! This thread seems a bit old though. Has a meeting already happened? I'm totally new to detailing so advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

No, its a very quiet section of the forum.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Forbez - Just remembered about this thread. Your gonna get a slap when I see you. lol lol

I have just bought a new motor, so it need a good detail to get right. I have a PC and loads of cleaning stuff but I dont seam to get the resukts others do. It would be great to meet up and bounce some idea. Dont mind using my stuff and my car lol lol

Get the PM's flying about and lets arrange something

Smudge


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

PM's or email on their way! I still got your work mail, are you still there? What you got now?


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I just bought a 53plate BMW 320CD M-sport. Gonna do some magic on it and then sell as the wife wants a convert lol


----------

